# Philadelphia Flower Show



## Linus_Cello (Mar 28, 2017)

Did anyone go to the Philly Flower Show and take pics of orchids? I didn't go (but hope to go next year, which has a theme of water features).

Some other blogs that have orchid pics:
http://www.growingwithplants.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BehnkeNurseries/photos/?tab=album&album_id=10154412995397129


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

*2018 Philly Flower Show*

Went to the show on Monday and took a bunch of pictures. Theme is "World of Water." First bunch of the grand entrance with the waterfall.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

One exhibitor tried to do a Pacific NW wedding scene. Paphs in decorative terrariums.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

A mega flower arrangement featuring orchids on bamboo (never thought of mounting orchids on bamboo).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

A landscape with a pond. We have a pond, and part of going to the show was to get ideas for our pond. I like the ceramic koi, but am worried that they would easily break/shatter. A vendor had the ceramic koi for sale (starting at $30 for a small one). I didn't buy any, but did end up buying copper cattails (http://www.windandfirechimes.com/).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

A different landscape exhibit. I liked the frog made of sedums.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

Japanese garden exhibit


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

A Dutch scene ("Leftover" from last year)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

Waldor Orchids did an underwater scene (they did not have many paphs for sale, mostly maudiaes, maybe the good stuff already sold?):


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

Another "mega" arrangement inspired by India:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

Individual orchid plant exhibit:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

Individual orchid plant exhibit, continued. Teacup orchids (alas no paphs)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

May have to try a terrarium for some sarrencias:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2018)

Exhibit of "front doors," but just for the orchid society (look, 2 slippers):


----------



## Ray (Mar 7, 2018)

It&rsquo;s best to avoid purchases at the show.

A few years ago, I considered being a vendor, but the cheapest option was $4500 and you had to use union labor to set up. Not to mention that manning the booth nonstop for the duration is tough for a one-man show!


Ray Barkalow - Mobile


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 7, 2018)

Beautiful exhibits; thanks for sharing. The show had to be especially appreciated by those in the Northeast who are pretty tired of winter.....


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2018)

Lovely show with lots of creative expression. I liked the Japanese set up
best because it was simple and elegant. I'm so glad you didn't buy those
ugly blue mock-koi. The idea of using copper is very nice and copper ages
out beautifully.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 7, 2018)

Ray said:


> It&rsquo;s best to avoid purchases at the show.
> 
> A few years ago, I considered being a vendor, but the cheapest option was $4500 and you had to use union labor to set up. Not to mention that manning the booth nonstop for the duration is tough for a one-man show!
> 
> ...



Almost 10 years ago, I was part of an organization that was supporting a big charity do in NYC- not orchid related. I came early to help out as things were being set up. At one point, the person heading up the volunteers asked a couple of us to move two step repeat banners on the red carpet runway at the entrance. She wanted us to move them about 6 feet in one direction to free up more space at the door.

We did as requested. A couple of the union setup guys saw us- and while they were very friendly about it, they explained that was union work and that we would have to pay for it. I agreed to pay the bill in order to avoid any trouble right before the big event. Bill was $1,200. It was considered a "special project" with a 2 hour minimum for a team- basically treated as a standalone job which of course has a minimum time/team fee.

I paid it- but yikes! Down here in Texas we are a right to work state, and I was not prepared for any of that.

Linus- thank you for the magnificent photographs. I really wish more orchid shows could have this general exhibition standard. Not necessarily the size and grandeur- but the creativity.

I also really liked the individual plant judging section. That is done in the African Violet societies down here, but I have never seen it at orchid shows. I imagine societies want to pressure people to put their plants into the general newcomer and society exhibits which is understandable, but after enough time on the show circuit one hears enough tales to be nervous about doing that on a regular basis.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for posting! I thought about going until I looked up the price of tickets and parking ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 9, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> Thanks for posting! I thought about going until I looked up the price of tickets and parking ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There is a small discount if you buy tickets in advance. Maybe park at end of line and take SEPTA to convention center?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hien (Mar 10, 2018)

" A couple of the union setup guys saw us- and while they were very friendly about it, they explained that was union work and that we would have to pay for it. I agreed to pay the bill in order to avoid any trouble right before the big event. Bill was $1,200. It was considered a "special project" with a 2 hour minimum for a team- basically treated as a standalone job which of course has a minimum time/team fee."

As I see it, there is nothing friendly about them, it is extortion .
specially for a charity purpose.
Where are their hearts?
they can not even look away of what you did, you did not do it for money .
just pure greed and selfishness. Shame on them .


----------

